# I Love Pocket Camp ♥



## ChocoMagii (Oct 25, 2017)

I haven't actually opened my ACNL in a long time. So having this app makes me so happy. Not that the 3DS wasn't portable to begin with. I'm just more inclined to have my phone instead of my console. Here's just the first 10 minutes of me playing it. What are your general thoughts on the app? 

Edit: This video got flagged by Youtube AND Nintendo. And it scared the geebus out of me. But it's back up again. 






​


----------



## Heyden (Oct 25, 2017)

Oh it's up on the Australian play store, NICE.


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 25, 2017)

i'm assuming this is a tricky time for a new animal crossing game with the switch just being released and the wii u dead and 3ds dying so i think its great that they switched over to mobile devices while we wait for that sweet switch game )))) more i think about it tho its similar to happy home designer but customization has always been a key aspect of ac so i guess not really


----------



## namiieco (Oct 25, 2017)

im so tempted to watch that video but i gotta wait till i get it myself


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 25, 2017)

AGGRESSIVELY WATCHES


----------



## Mary30 (Oct 25, 2017)

Looks great!  
I have a question for you who already played it: how do you move the character? Is there a button analogyc-type or is just a tap thing? Thank you!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm loving this game so far! Definetly can see myself playing it for a while, longer than Pokemon Go I reckon. You tap the screen to move


----------



## Mary30 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hazel said:


> I'm loving this game so far! Definetly can see myself playing it for a while, longer than Pokemon Go I reckon. You tap the screen to move


You tap the screen right where you want to move, to move that way automatically or there’s some kind of analogic button that makes you move freely?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 25, 2017)

Mary30 said:


> You tap the screen right where you want to move, to move that way automatically or there’s some kind of analogic button that makes you move freely?



You can either use your finger like the stylus in wild world and drag or tap where you want to go or you can tap on a specific object/animal and your character will walk up to it! Hope I'm explaining right, it feels pretty natural to use


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 25, 2017)

Ahhh I'm so excited!!! I don't think I can resist watching it


----------



## mitfy (Oct 25, 2017)

ahh i watched a couple minutes and i'm even more excited!! i realllly want it rn, how come australia gets it so early? lol


----------



## Gruntilda (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks so much for posting that!!  It kinds of looks like there is a big influence from HHD but with more stuff to do (which is great).  I'm super excited too!!


----------



## Garrett (Oct 25, 2017)

I've been playing for a couple of hours and my initial impression is that it mainly entails travelling to different areas and fulfilling fetch requests for the visiting animals in each area, raising your friendship level. 

In other words, fetch fruit/fish/bugs and do your daily/weekly initiatives. 

If you enjoy doing that in New Leaf then you'll definitely enjoy this. But if you don't...  I haven't encountered much else yet. 

There's a little bit of item ordering and placement, but not on a HHD level. It's quite simple.

That said, it's fun and I shall be playing daily once it's officially released.


----------



## Gruntilda (Oct 25, 2017)

I just noticed on another video it looks like constellations might be back.


----------



## Napoleonic (Oct 25, 2017)

I've been playing so far, and it's quite fun! I'm enjoying it immensely. The IAPs don't seem very in your face either, so I'm glad for that too!


----------



## Mary30 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hazel said:


> You can either use your finger like the stylus in wild world and drag or tap where you want to go or you can tap on a specific object/animal and your character will walk up to it! Hope I'm explaining right, it feels pretty natural to use


Sounds great! And yes, you explained perfectly, thank you!


----------



## Envy (Oct 25, 2017)

K.K.'s riff is so good this time. I want to hear more.


----------



## Mary30 (Oct 25, 2017)

Downloaded and I love it!


----------



## ChocoMagii (Oct 26, 2017)

Mary30 said:


> Looks great!
> I have a question for you who already played it: how do you move the character? Is there a button analogyc-type or is just a tap thing? Thank you!



You unlock new villagers through quest. You can't move them like you do in HHD. It's very much controlled.
As for your in-game charachter, you're free to fish, catch bugs like the general ACNL. Basically what Hazel said xD
Sorry I live in Australia and I didn't see this message until now xo. Time zones!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gruntilda said:


> I just noticed on another video it looks like constellations might be back.



Currently level 13, haven't encounter that yet. Hopefully it's a thing when it releases worldwide.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mitfy said:


> ahh i watched a couple minutes and i'm even more excited!! i realllly want it rn, how come australia gets it so early? lol



Not sure to be honest. Same thing happened for Pokemon Go. I assumed cause' our timezones are before everybody. But I heard from the internet they're doing a test run. So we're basically lab rats to see if it goes well? Not sure how true that statement is.


----------



## VeenaViera (Oct 26, 2017)

I really like it, I've been playing it non stop the last day and a half.

I'm really hoping fro a few tweaks before the official release though because the notification system is whack right now. When you add a friend you have to go back through to select each person individually just to make that red dot go away.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Oct 27, 2017)

VeenaViera said:


> I really like it, I've been playing it non stop the last day and a half.
> 
> I'm really hoping fro a few tweaks before the official release though because the notification system is whack right now. When you add a friend you have to go back through to select each person individually just to make that red dot go away.



I definitely agree with you! The friend system kind of irks me. Especially if I'm sending them Kudos.. wish I could just mass send them out. If you want to be friends on the app let me know!


----------

